# Estimating the age of a baby pigeon



## rallen

My baby pigeon is starting to grow feathers on its back and wing tips, yet still has a few yellow tuffs. Any idea how old it might be???

Secondly I've put a ceramic dish with water in its cage but haven't really seen it drinking. Its very healthy and eating baby bird formula incredibly well, should I be concerned?

I've been reading up on when and what kind of seed to feed. Pigeon, canary, dove??? I'm going to try the local feed store today and see if I can get pigeon food (our PetSmart didn't have any). Should I add any other "treats"?


----------



## Skyeking

*What is the history on this baby? Where did you get it?

Please post a picture of the baby in question. We can help determine age and also if there are heath issues.

Babies that are handfed take a little longer to learn to eat on their own, but I am more concerned about the feathering you mention.

They usually thrive and are completely feathered at 4 weeks. If not, they are either sick or not getting enough food.

A good pigeon seed mix is best for pigeons when weaning and fully grown.*


----------



## spirit wings

Here is a link to pictures of day to day growth of a squab, handfed babies can be a bit behind but the link my help guesstimate how old he is.









A Pigeon’s Life Cycle Explained | Pigeonpedia


Whether you have pet pigeons and you want to breed them or you’re simply interested in knowing more about these common city-dwelling birds, understanding the…




pigeonpedia.com


----------



## Skyeking

spirit wings said:


> here is a link to pictures of day to day growth of a squab, handfed babies can be a bit behind but the link my help guesstimate how old he is .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pigeon’s Life Cycle Explained | Pigeonpedia
> 
> 
> Whether you have pet pigeons and you want to breed them or you’re simply interested in knowing more about these common city-dwelling birds, understanding the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pigeonpedia.com


 ...I was just looking for that link to post, thanks!


----------



## rallen

From that link it would appear that this guy is around 13 days I think. My husband is home so I will get him to help me put up a picture.

For those wondering, I wouldn't take a wild baby anything away from a possibility of being raised by its mother. Unfortunately for this little fellow, his mother is no longer an option if you know what I mean. My husband told me about how the guys at the shop where he contracts out of found this guy after falling from the rafters. They went up to look at the nest and his little brother/sister wasn't as fortunate. As soon as he is ready, he will be released back where he came from to have the life he was meant to. I know I can't teach him all that his mother would, but at least this way he has a chance.


----------



## rallen




----------



## sev3ns0uls

I say its probably 2 weeks old because of feather already popped out and covers mostly all of its body.


----------



## LeeLu

I'd say about a week or 10 days old, still has the yellow down birth feathers...can he/she stand up, how long can he hold his head up? don't remember mine needing water at that age, the formula you are giving should be sufficient? My guess is, you are gonna get attached, besides you are his parent now, the dove will stay where is roosts and gets fed! Try this sexing method and see what you have hen or cock.... (you can also get an idea of the age from the videos). 

http://www.youtube.com/user/MySnipets5000


----------



## rallen

I'm feeding Kaytee baby bird formula and have adapted a feeding syringe. The little one already knows where the food comes from and quickly finds the opening and feeds well. I'm still a little nervous to feed too much as I've read about spoilage in the crop. It inflates like a little balloon and he seems content. I re-feed when its empty (about every 3 hrs). He's moving about his cage and this afternoon is even drinking out of his water dish a little.


----------



## LeeLu

rallen said:


> I'm feeding Kaytee baby bird formula and have adapted a feeding syringe. The little one already knows where the food comes from and quickly finds the opening and feeds well. I'm still a little nervous to feed too much as I've read about spoilage in the crop. It inflates like a little balloon and he seems content. I re-feed when its empty (about every 3 hrs). He's moving about his cage and this afternoon is even drinking out of his water dish a little.


Check the crops in the videos...these two sweeties were fed by mother and father...the crop is certainly full....I wouldn't worry about over feeding...sound like you are doing well...like I said, I think you are gonna get attached, I did...they are like infants, gotta keep them clean...especially now, don't let them lay in their poop, they have no control right now. i used hand towels, to line their nests about 4 it took in a day--I washed them nightly and used them again the next day...i dedicated them for doves only!


----------



## rallen

I have already gotten attached. He snuggles down on my lap when I work and squeeks away. I too am using hand towels....didnt know what else to try and my husband laughs as I do "the baby laundry at night". They are amazing little animals, a true delight!


----------



## sev3ns0uls

so is that a wild bird you found or you raise pigeon? and why are you hand feeding it? where are the parents?

Just so you know that to take care of a baby pigeon at that age will consume enormous amount of time and dedication.


----------



## rallen

Yes this is a wild pigeon, this little guy fell from our shop rafters and when we checked the nest two other babies had died. There was no sign of parents as we watched for the whole day not wanting to "TAKE" it from its parents. Because he seemed so weak and we were worried about injury we began caring for him. As for time, I am very blessed as we own our own business and I am at home. Its been three days and this little one is doing so very well. I have become extremely attached as he is the centre of my day.


----------



## LeeLu

rallen said:


> Yes this is a wild pigeon, this little guy fell from our shop rafters and when we checked the nest two other babies had died. There was no sign of parents as we watched for the whole day not wanting to "TAKE" it from its parents. Because he seemed so weak and we were worried about injury we began caring for him. As for time, I am very blessed as we own our own business and I am at home. Its been three days and this little one is doing so very well. I have become extremely attached as he is the centre of my day.


 yeah, they are so precious; i am hooked just like you. i even take them with me in the car when i go get the mail at the post office...they love to go, all the cars behind me never pass, the creep up watching the doves that stay at the back window...they are so loving too, they love to please me...i love kissing them gently around their ears, and i even sing to them...they dance for me...they are so precious...i understand their needs, and they understand mine...i got sick with the flu, she sat /laid at the end of my bed, watching watiing wanting me to be well..

my guess is for the parents to leave their chicks, there must have been a rat scared off the parents and killed the other chicks...this one you have falling out of the nest saved his/her life....a blessing to you. my guess is you are gonna want to get another one so he/she isnt lonely....i keep mine inside until i have enough of a flock to let them fly...being white they are prey for hawks which are nearby...i am feeding pigeons at a local shopping center, i lost the cock in February, that's where he was living...he breed with a wild pigeon, the baby dove is white with red markings, thats why i am feeding them; hope to catch the baby i want her/him since the cock is the father of my two, who are now adults. yes, it takes alot of time to keep them inside...i use indoor outdoor carpet squares i got at the $ store, they sleep ontop of the doors..i put the carpet squares under the doors for the droppings...my system works very well..i clean the carpets every morning, the doves know thats where i want them to poop, and during the day they do.... sometimes they miss; its a work in progress....they are such a joy, and best company ever, when i talk to them; they love the attention...they also want to know what i am doing and where i am...if i am not in their room...they come find me...then they go back to playing...they are just a pleasure to be around....i know you are in for a real treat! God bless you for saving the chick!


----------



## spirit wings

good job, he looks healthy and is in good hands.


----------



## LeeLu

LeeLu said:


> yeah, they are so precious; i am hooked just like you. i even take them with me in the car when i go get the mail at the post office...they love to go, all the cars behind me never pass, the creep up watching the doves that stay at the back window...they are so loving too, they love to please me...i love kissing them gently around their ears, and i even sing to them...they dance for me...they are so precious...i understand their needs, and they understand mine...i got sick with the flu, she sat /laid at the end of my bed, watching watiing wanting me to be well..
> 
> my guess is for the parents to leave their chicks, there must have been a rat scared off the parents and killed the other chicks...this one you have falling out of the nest saved his/her life....a blessing to you. my guess is you are gonna want to get another one so he/she isnt lonely....i keep mine inside until i have enough of a flock to let them fly...being white they are prey for hawks which are nearby...i am feeding pigeons at a local shopping center, i lost the cock in February, that's where he was living...he breed with a wild pigeon, the baby dove is white with red markings, thats why i am feeding them; hope to catch the baby i want her/him since the cock is the father of my two, who are now adults. yes, it takes alot of time to keep them inside...i use indoor outdoor carpet squares i got at the $ store, they sleep ontop of the doors..i put the carpet squares under the doors for the droppings...my system works very well..i clean the carpets every morning, the doves know thats where i want them to poop, and during the day they do.... sometimes they miss; its a work in progress....they are such a joy, and best company ever, when i talk to them; they love the attention...they also want to know what i am doing and where i am...if i am not in their room...they come find me...then they go back to playing...they are just a pleasure to be around....i know you are in for a real treat! God bless you for saving the chick!


i began giving the chicks "Supreme Mix Dove Food" i got at Petco...it's for small wild doves...it has a mix of seeds that small doves can eat...i gave it as a supplement even though mom and dad were still feeding the chicks; because mom was sick...i began supplements when they began to crawl out of the nest. You might want to see if yours will eat the seeds...its' good for them lots of natural vitimens they need; and these small seeds, they can digest. Also, you plan to put him back ut in the wild...once they are tame, they are not afraid of anything, so if you put him back where you found him, he would be prey for mice/rats...he wouldn't be afraid of them because he/she is not afraid of you...something to think about....


----------



## rallen

Yes the thought that he will have no fear has crossed my mind. I've started looking at Aviary designs for the backyard during the summer and our -34 degree winters will have to see him indoors for sure. I'm just to attached! Watching him grow and seeing that he has such a sweet personality has amazed me. I'm officially a bird lover.


----------



## rallen

I'm wondering what everyone uses to clean cages. I'm just using vinegar and water (very mild solution). IS this wrong? Will it hurt him? He is crawling out of his nest and pooping on the cage (large rabbit cage) walls. Im a little bit of a clean freak....so clean pigeon is a happy pigeon in my books.


----------



## LeeLu

rallen said:


> I'm wondering what everyone uses to clean cages. I'm just using vinegar and water (very mild solution). IS this wrong? Will it hurt him? He is crawling out of his nest and pooping on the cage (large rabbit cage) walls. Im a little bit of a clean freak....so clean pigeon is a happy pigeon in my books.


i have indoor/outdoor carpeting on the flooring of my cage, i use a scrubber, wire brush, i take the carpet samples out and scrub them down at the commode, at the sink i have laundry detergent in the water, after i scrub them down, i brush over the carpet with the soapy water, then, i use black and decker hand vac and vacuum the samples and put them back in the cage.. i use a teaspoon of bleach to clean the gallon, self-filling water dispenser, rinse it good, and fill it back up with water. i am also a clean freak...my avairy sets outside infront of a window, all i do is open the window to let them come in and go out...it's working very well for me and they seem really happy, they love to be clean..they take their own bath every day...i leave bath water out for them on top of the avairy at the top section of the window, i watch them take a bath, they love to just set in the water and watch the world go by!


----------



## Skyeking

rallen said:


> I'm wondering what everyone uses to clean cages. I'm just using vinegar and water (very mild solution). IS this wrong? Will it hurt him? He is crawling out of his nest and pooping on the cage (large rabbit cage) walls. Im a little bit of a clean freak....so clean pigeon is a happy pigeon in my books.


*I use a dissinfectant spray, after removing the baby (and I remove the baby to a clean nest bowl) l and putting him in a safe place until I'm done. I use paper towel liners for cage and strips of clean paper for bowl. When everything is diffinfected and wiped clean and dry I replace paper towels and return baby inside his bowl to cage/carrier. *


----------

